# Awesome Rainbow Cake



## mocha_queen (Mar 12, 2010)

Some of you might have come across this recipe for a diet rainbow cake

Omnomicon makes  how to make a rainbow cake!

I made my own version yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I just used traditional eggs and oil in the white cake mix and used strawberry icing between the layers. The blue icing is just fluffy vanilla icing with blue food colouring.

Here are some pics:




































I feel colourful! Maybe ill go rainbow on my eyes next!


----------



## Junkie (Mar 12, 2010)

Funky! 

I wanna do this for my fiance's birthday - he'd love it!

He's turning 27, but he can totally appreciate this! lol

Sidenote: LAWLS at her instructions! Omg, she had me laughing quite hard - and the feedback from comments?! Ahahahaha!


----------



## Civies (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow! The inside is really nice. Too bad I can't bake for the life of me.


----------



## n_c (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh wow it came out great and looks so yummy.


----------



## January (Mar 12, 2010)

That looks so cool... and good! Now I'm craving cake


----------



## mocha_queen (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Funky! 

I wanna do this for my fiance's birthday - he'd love it!

He's turning 27, but he can totally appreciate this! lol

Sidenote: LAWLS at her instructions! Omg, she had me laughing quite hard - and the feedback from comments?! Ahahahaha!_

 
Haha...my bf killed it! Its all gone. He said it was like eating an exploded clown.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Wow! The inside is really nice. Too bad I can't bake for the life of me._

 
Trsut me you can! Its super easy. I did this all while talking to my sister on the phone.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Oh wow it came out great and looks so yummy._

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *January* 

 
_That looks so cool... and good! Now I'm craving cake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! LOL I was craving cake pretty bad, hence the baking at midnight.


----------



## obscuria (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm so making this without the diet stuff.


----------



## Junkie (Mar 12, 2010)

I need to find those gel food colourings! I've never seen them before. I wonder if you can get them in Canada?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 12, 2010)

DUDE! Yum for my eyes and tum-tum!!!


----------



## nez_o (Mar 13, 2010)

That cake looks delicious!  Make's me want to make one!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I need to find those gel food colourings! I've never seen them before. I wonder if you can get them in Canada?_

 
I know wilton makes gel coloring.  You can find wilton at walmart or michaels.  And the one she used I found at raley's, nob hill, or save mart.  IDK if you have any of those.


----------



## Civies (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I need to find those gel food colourings! I've never seen them before. I wonder if you can get them in Canada?_

 
Tiffany I've never seen them before either and my sister is a baking junkie!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 13, 2010)

how exciting! i love it.


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 13, 2010)

I'vw always loved rainbows, I will be trying this at some point this year!!!

in canada we definitely have gel food colorings. I even saw them at Bulk Barn (not actually in bulk, just on the shelves with the cake decorating tips).


----------



## mocha_queen (Mar 14, 2010)

I looked for liquid food colouring EVERYWHERE! and couldnt find it and I already had a box of Wilton gel food colourings which im sure you can find at walmart or at least online.

Gel food colouring is much better too imo....I used quite a bit to make it bright


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 14, 2010)

HAHA you cake looks lovely! I made rainbow cupcakes sometime ago! cant find the pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grrrs


----------



## archiesjess (Mar 14, 2010)

That is totally cool! Lemming your cake!


----------



## sparklemint (Mar 17, 2010)

That looks great! I want to try this recipe out myself now.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 19, 2010)

That is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am going to try this especially since it is so diet friendly!


----------



## Junkie (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll have to check out Walmart tomorrow for the gels! They didn't have 'em at Metro - and all the places the OP listed aren't in Canada...I think. lol


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Apr 18, 2010)

That is an awesome cake! Nice job


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 18, 2010)

I've seen the recipe before. It is written in a great humorous way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 at eating an exploded clown. It is pretty psychedelic looking.


----------



## larababyx (Apr 26, 2010)

oh wow thats mad !! x


----------



## LC (May 3, 2010)

how random i made this last week


----------



## mocha_queen (May 3, 2010)

aw yay! more rainbow cakes...that icing looks YUM!


----------



## LC (May 3, 2010)

oh and PS, i made it with the sprite like she suggest...omg DONT do it...the cake is TOO sticky and stuck everywhere, even to the plate when you're eating it! next time i'll def make it using the regular instructions..and i cant wait to make this using diff color combos and patterns!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2010)

Nice cakes, ladies! I love the rainbow cake idea. I read about a mom who put a unicorn on top and surprised her daughter for her birthday telling her the unicorn turned her cake into a rainbow. It was so adorable.

Baci, playing with the colors and patterns sounds really fun. Zebra cake is a natural second. I bet it could be really elegant... maybe I'll give it a shot after finals.


----------

